# Продукты компании Avira GmbH: Новости



## zaq

*Популярный антивирусный пакет Avira AntiVir обновился до 10 версии.*

Компания Avira выпустила новую версию своего популярного антивируса под названием Avira AntiVir 10.






Новый продукт содержит серьезные улучшения по защите от вредоносного ПО, а также новые средства управления, новые инструменты для обеспечения безопасности и новый пользовательский интерфейс.

В новой версии стоит отметить механизм блокирования программ по поведению под названием ProActiv. Этот механизм отслеживает активность программ на компьютере и выявляет подозрительное поведение. Даже в том случае, если скрытая в приложении вредоносная программа еще не изучена специалистами, антивирус не даст этой программе выполнить опасные действия. Следует заметить, что функция ProActiv доступна только в пакетах Avira AntiVir Professional и Avira Premium Security Suite.

Также в новой версии Avira AntiVir реализована новая функция «базового восстановления» («generic repair»). По словам разработчиков, новая версия антивируса не только удаляет вредоносный код с зараженных машин, но и помогает справиться с ущербом, возникшим из-за вируса после заражения.

Инструменты управления претерпели сильные изменения – модернизированный графический интерфейс позволяет оценить состояние всех компонентов пакета одним взглядом.

Пакет Avira AntiVir Professional, ориентированный на использование в коммерческих организациях, теперь предоставляет возможность дополнительной установки брандмауэра и механизма Avira AntiVir ProActiv. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira AntiVir PE v.10.0.0.592*

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троянов и прочего вредоносного ПО. Программа проста в использовании, позволяет обнаруживать и удалять более ста пятидесяти тысяч вирусов, имеет резидентный модуль Virus Guard для автоматической защиты ПК, модуль автоматического обновления через Интернет и самые современные технологии для обнаружения даже неизвестных типов угроз.

Источник
Скачать


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira AntiVir PE v.10.0.0.609*

Программа обновилась до версии 10.0.0.609

Скачать можно тут:
Для Windows 32-bit (56,6 МБ)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> Скачать можно тут:



http://www.free-av.de/ru/download/download_servers.php

Так интернациональнее будет.


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira AntiVir Personal/Premium/Security Suite 10.0 - защита для персонального компьютера*

Компания Avira обновила линейку своих продуктов для обеспечения безопасности системы, предназначенные для домашнего пользователя. Все продукты содержат резидентный монитор (Virus Guard), планировщик заданий, модуль для автоматического обновления через интернет и отдельным сканером файлов. Присутствует так же большая антивирусная база сигнатур, которая обнаруживает как уже известные, так и потенциально опасные приложения и вредоносное ПО. Антивирусная база содержит более 200 тысяч записей, которая ежедневно обновляется. Эвристический анализатор поможет защититься от неизвестных макро вирусов.








Доступно три варианта продуктов. Первый из них бесплатный Avira AntiVir Personal. Он предоставляет пользователям защиту от вирусов, червей, троянов, а также программ для дозвона. Кроме того, позволяет искать и удалять «руткиты», а также препятствовать «фишингу». Как и все продукты последней, восьмой линейки, содержит улучшенные алгоритмы сканирования, а также новый пользовательский интерфейс. Второй вариант Avira AntiVir Premium представляет собой коммерческий продукт, которые в дополнение к вышеперечисленным возможностям, содержи средства для проверки почты и web-трафика, защищает от «spyware», а также использует более быстрые серверы для скачивания обновления для сигнатур. Третий продукт под названием Avira Premium Security Suite также относится к платной версии, в нагрузку включает еще и межсетевой экран, систему фильтрации нежелательной почты и продвинутые механизмы фильтрации сайтов, игровой режим, а также систему резервного копирования.







Стоит отметить, что, несмотря на свою изначально заявленную бесплатность, разработчик все же внедрил систему предупреждений в виде рекламы на пол-экрана, которая рекомендует раз в сутки купить коммерческую версию, или принять участие в льготной программе.







В арсенале компании присутствуют и более серьезные решения, предназначенные для защиты рабочих станций и серверов (подробнее). Тестовый ключ на 90 дней для варианта Avira AntiVir Premium можно получить по этой ссылке (один ключ на один электронный адрес). 

Деталей этого релиза на данный момент не сообщается, но скорее всего, были исправлены найденные ошибки (подробнее). 

Скачать один из вариантов можно по следующей ссылке

Источник


----------



## Farger

Severnyj написал(а):


> Стоит отметить, что, несмотря на свою изначально заявленную бесплатность, разработчик все же внедрил систему предупреждений в виде рекламы на пол-экрана, которая рекомендует раз в сутки купить коммерческую версию, или принять участие в льготной программе.



В 10 версии Avira этого уже нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> Тестовый ключ на 90 дней для варианта Avira AntiVir Premium


О промоакциях Авиры, пожалуй, можно уже забыть. Нет их и уже давненько.
Их нежелание делать 10-ю версию только на русском языке говорит само за себя. Ранее упоминавшиеся в Сети проблемы с локализацией - блеф. Даже для китайцев, японцев и корейцев сделали. 
Если и далее так будет продолжаться, то Рунет забудет и про саму Авиру.


----------



## Severnyj

*Компанию Avira раскритиковали за рекомендацию сомнительного приложения*

Бесплатная программа AntiVir Personal, предлагаемая немецкой компанией Avira, является одним из наиболее популярных антивирусных приложений, которым пользуются более 100 миллионов человек.

Судя по всему, не так давно Avira стала партнёром компании Uniblue, которая является создателем некоторых программ и владельцем сайта ProcessLibrary.com, представляющего из себя набор справочной информации о различных процессах Windows. Партнёрство между двумя компаниями обязывает Avira показывать рекламу для Uniblue RegistryBooster в своём приложении AntiVir Personal. Кроме того, в готовящийся к выходу сервис-пак AntiVir Personal SP2 Avira планирует включить переименованный тулбар Ask, что также не добавит приверженцев этому антивирусу. Скриншоты, опубликованные компанией, наводят на мысль о том, что при установке AntiVir Personal компонент WebGuard можно будет установить только вместе с этим тулбаром.

Появление рекламы RegistryBooster в AntiVir Personal оказалось для пользователей неожиданным и даже расстроило наиболее сведущих из них, так как Uniblue RegistryBooster имеет не очень хорошую репутацию в сообществах по информационной безопасности. Более того, некоторые энтузиасты относят эту программу к классу scareware (scareware - класс платных и бесполезных программ, которые рекламируются с использованием техники социальной инженерии, стараясь вызвать у пользователя шок, беспокойство и чувство угрозы), но не из-за отсутствия у неё функциональности, а из-за агрессивной тактики рекламирования этой программы, используемой Uniblue.

Приложение RegistryBooster ничем особенным не выделяется, к тому же, для него существуют бесплатные альтернативы с таким же функционалом. Однако к мошенническому ПО программу отнести нельзя, так как в мошеннических приложениях реальная функциональность почти всегда просто отсутствует и существуют такие приложения только для обмана пользователей.

Avira в то же время заявляет, что была не в курсе озабоченности пользователей относительно RegistryBooster. "В данный момент мы проверяем факты, касающиеся сообщений пользователей об отрицательных впечатлениях от использования RegistryBooster, и обсуждаем это внутри компании. Uniblue получила наш отзыв о сложившейся ситуации, - сообщил представитель Avira. - Если покупатель не хочет сообщать в Uniblue о каких-то проблемах для их решения, он просто может вернуть себе деньги за программу в течение 30 дней согласно гарантии Uniblue, которая гласит, что покупатель программой должен быть удовлетворён".

Новое партнёрство Avira, как видно, затронуло не только пользователей бесплатной версии антивируса. Пользователи платной версии также получили письмо из компании, рекламирующее RegistryBooster.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Пакет обновлений Service Pack 2 для Avira AntiVir v10*

*Через 8 месяце после выхода SP1 Avira выпустила пакет обновлений SP2 для всех своих антивирусных продуктов AntiVir v10: Personal, Premium, Premium Security Suite, Professional и Server*

Пакет Avira Service Pack 2 стал доступен в качестве обновления программ для всех клиентов коммерческих и бесплатных продуктов на немецком и английском языках AntiVir v10. Для других языков, включаю русский, обновления должны появиться через несколько недель. Для того, чтобы антивирус Avira смог обновиться, необходимо выбрать первый вариант в меню Настройка -> Обновление -> Обновление продукта.

*Основные улучшения в Avira Service Pack 2*


Исправлены многочисленные проблемы, о которых сообщали пользователи.
Улучшена защита в целом. Повышены показатели эвристического обнаружения и функции лечения.
Добавлена функция самозащиты антивируса, что предотвращает попытки вредоносного ПО прекратить работу процессов антивируса Avira и изменить записи реестра Windows.
Улучшена защита от руткитов, что позволит обнаруживать новые способы скрытия вредоносных программ в системе


Полный список всех изменений доступен в пресс-релизе Avira AV 10 Service Pack 2 (английский, pdf).

Так как были обновлены некоторые драйвера антивируса, после установки обновления SP2 необходимо перезагрузить компьютер для вступления изменений в силу. Не забудьте сохранить все данные перед процессом перезагрузки.

Для пользователей бесплатного антивируса Avira AntiVir Personal SP2 добавляет панель инструментов Avira SearchFree для веб-браузеров Internet Explorer и Firefox. В обмен на установку этой панели пользователь получает возможности модуля WebGuard - функции веб-сканирования и фильтрации веб-траффика.

WebGuard до этого был только в платных версиях (Premium, Premium Security Suite, Professional), но сейчас модуль можно использовать в бесплатном антивирусе, если вы установите панель инструментов. Webguard является прозрачной прокси-системой для HTTP и FTP трафика (не фильтрует защищенные соединения HTTPS). Каждая веб-страница, которая загружается на компьютер (в браузере или другом приложении), в первую очередь сравнивается с черным списком, и, если она окажется вредоносной (фишинг; вредоносное ПО, изменяющее файл hosts) - она блокируется. Если веб-страница проходит первый уровень, она сохраняется во временной папке и проверяется антивирусным сканером на наличие вредоносного содержания.

Панель инструментов Avira SearchFree может быть установлена во время обновления или в дальнейшем во время установки (если выбрать изменение установки). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Как сэкономить на покупке антивируса 400%?*

Компания Avira предлагает всем пользователям *сэкономить на покупке антивирусной программы 400%*.

Без хорошей антивирусной программы опасно работать за компьютером и в интернете: хакеры, руткиты, трояны и антивирусы всегда могут воспользоваться уязвимостями системы и похитить конфиденциальные данные.







Как сэкономить на безопасности своих данных без потери качества антивирусного продукта? Компания Avira дает ответ – воспользоваться специальным предложением и приобрести 5 лицензий Avira Premium Security Suite по цене одной.

*Avira Premium Security Suite* является популярным антивирусным решением, включающим в себя антивирус, антиспам и персональный файервол. Пользователи, оформившие покупку лицензии для 1 компьютера на 1 год прямо сейчас, получат еще 4 аналогичных полноценных лицензии в подарок.

Источник


----------



## NOSS

*Avira Premium Security Suite - Free for 180 days*
https://license.avira.com/en/promotion-ja62epxtk94zmruepkzn


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira выводит новое поколение антивирусных продуктов на бета-тестирование*

Об этом было объявлено вчера в корпоративном блоге Avira. Продукты Free Antivirus, Antivirus Premium, Internet Security, Professional Security и Server Security поколения 2012 готовы к публичной проверке их качества и функциональных возможностей.


Разработчики подчеркнули, что новые защитные решения отличаются удобством использования, стабильностью и надежностью. Помимо улучшений в самом антивирусном ядре, новые продукты характеризуются значимыми изменениями в ряде сопутствующих механизмов и подсистем, которые призваны повысить качество защиты и в то же время достичь эффективного взаимодействия даже с неопытным пользователем. В той же блог-записи особо отмечены некоторые нововведения, которые создатели Avira-2012 считают наиболее важными.







В частности, указано, что был существенно переработан процесс установки программного обеспечения: появился так называемый "экспресс-режим", который как никогда близок к идеальному пользовательскому интерфейсу (кнопке с надписью "сделать мне хорошо") - например, процедура инсталляции Avira Free Antivirus в этом режиме состоит всего из двух шагов. Очевидно, что предназначен этот режим в первую очередь для начинающих пользователей. Также в установщике появилась функция определения потенциальных проблем: продукт может автоматически выявлять и удалять не совместимое с ним программное обеспечение, если пользователь даст ему соответствующие указания.

Работа с функциями, которые требуют взаимодействия с пользователем и к которым он обращается наиболее часто, подверглась оптимизации: интерфейс стал "быстрее, легче и проще". Панель управления показывает состояние всех компонентов, а в верхней части окна появилась статусная панель, которая позволяет решать возникающие проблемы нажатием одной кнопки "Исправить". Стремление облегчить жизнь пользователя дошло даже до переименования некоторых подсистем продукта - как выразились разработчики, "чтобы их функции можно было понять без необходимости читать справку или быть компьютерным гением".

Изменился встроенный брандмауэр, а вместе с ним - защита почты и сканер веб-страниц: теперь они поддерживают полноценную работу с протоколом IPv6. Во всех решениях Avira - даже бесплатных - появится теперь и защита файла HOSTS от несанкционированного изменения. Еще одной новинкой является удаленный помощник: пользователи линейки Premium смогут позволить сотрудникам технической поддержки подключаться к их компьютеру через инструмент удаленного администрирования и оказывать необходимую помощь напрямую. Обеспечивать эту возможность будет известное решение для внешнего управления - Team Viewer.

Зарегистрироваться для участия в публичном бета-тестировании и испытать в работе эти и другие нововведения можно здесь.

Источник


----------



## NOSS

*Новые продукты Avira*


----------



## Mila

*Avira AntiVir PE v.10.2.0 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троян*

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троянов и прочего вредоносного ПО. Программа проста в использовании, позволяет обнаруживать и удалять более ста пятидесяти тысяч вирусов, имеет резидентный модуль Virus Guard для автоматической защиты ПК, модуль автоматического обновления через Интернет и самые современные технологии для обнаружения даже неизвестных типов угроз.






Скачивать Avira AntiVir PE v.10.2.0 по следующему адресу (66,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira: бета-тестирование 2012 Patch 3*

*Avira анонсирует патч 3 для версии 2012, чтобы сделать ее более стабильной. Для этого начинается бета-тестирование новых версий*

Исправлено

- Сканер по требованию пытается проверить несуществующие файлы и нарушает свою работу.
- Процесс "AVScan.exe" приводит к крушению во время сканирования системного раздела.
- Появляется сообщение об ошибке программы, когда несколько раз запускается и останавливается задание проверки.
- Процесс avscan.exe закрывается.
- Сообщение "Welcome to the new Version 2012" от ipmGUI.exe скользит вверх после каждой перезагрузки и не может быть закрыто.
- Всплывающее окно "Wartungscenter" появляется несколько раз, когда началось обновление.
- Опция автоматического обновления не может быть включена в AV12 (она серая после обновления с AV10)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira выпускает линейку продуктов Endpoint Security для малого бизнеса*

Компания Avira анонсировала новый продукт, нацеленный на малый бизнес: Avira Endpoint Security. Доступны версии как для Windows, так и Unix-пользователей. Avira Endpoint Security включает в себя функции, предназначенные для упрощения настройки и управления безопасностью для предприятий имеющих более 3 пользователей.

*Читать далее...*


----------



## NOSS

*Состоялся выход русских версий Avira 2012.* 

Дистрибутивы доступны для скачивания в Центре загрузок Avira


----------



## Severnyj

NOSS написал(а):


> *Состоялся выход русских версий Avira 2012.*
> 
> Дистрибутивы доступны для скачивания в Центре загрузок Avira



+ запоздалая новость

*Вышли русские версии пользовательских продуктов Avira 2012*

Русские версии продуктов Avira 2012 для защиты ПК доступны для загрузки. Теперь преимущества обновленной технологии Авира могут в полной мере оценить и русскоязычные пользователи 

Как обычно, руссифицированы были три продукта для защиты рабочих станций - "домашние" Avira Antivirus Premium 2012 и Avira Internet Security 2012, а также корпоративный Avira Professional Security 2012. Также был русифицирован бесплатный антивирус Avira Free Antivirus 2012.







Скачать бесплатно новые версии можно уже сейчас: 

Скачать Avira Free Antivirus 2012 (русская версия) 

Скачать Avira Antivirus Premium 2012 (русская версия) 

Скачать Avira Internet Security 2012 (русская версия) 

Скачать Avira Professional Security 2012 (русская версия)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira и secure.me - защитите персональную информацию с помощью совместного продукта*

ИТ-специалисты по безопасности Avira и глобальный сервис онлайн-конфиденциальности и защиты репутации secure.me объявили о совместном создании пакета продуктов, позволяющего пользователям расширение возможностей для контроля личных данных и частной жизни на Facebook. Продукт доступен на рынках США и Канады для всех новых клиентов компании Avira. Покупая пакет Avira Internet Security 2012 клиенты получят годовой доступ к полному набору функциональных возможностей secure.me.

Источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> сервис онлайн-конфиденциальности и защиты репутации secure.me


Занятная штучка. Лень самому опробовать, да и не на ком. 
Если кто-то не поленится сделать обзорчик, выложьте посмотреть.


----------



## Mila

*Avira AntiVir PE v.12.0.0.898 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, т*

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троянов и прочего вредоносного ПО. Программа проста в использовании, позволяет обнаруживать и удалять более ста пятидесяти тысяч вирусов, имеет резидентный модуль Virus Guard для автоматической защиты ПК, модуль автоматического обновления через Интернет и самые современные технологии для обнаружения даже неизвестных типов угроз.






Скачивать Avira AntiVir PE v.12.0.0.898 по следующему адресу (83,0 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).
Ключ брать здесь.



источник


----------



## NOSS

*Бесплатный антивирус для смартфонов под Android от Avira*

29 февраля вышла бесплатная версия антивируса для операционной системы Android – Avira Free Android Security Beta. Приложение доступно для скачивания в Android Market.

*Обзор продукта Avira Free Android Security Beta*

Avira_Android_Security_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira Free Mac Security - бесплатный антивирус для Mac*

*Компания Avira, всемирно известный разработчик средств защиты, анонсировала новый продукт - бесплатный антивирус Avira Free Mac Security, позволяющий обеспечить безопасную работу компьютеров Mac
Avira Free Mac Security распространяются совершенно бесплатно и предлагают владельцам оценить впечатляющий набор возможностей.*

Avira Free Mac Security представляет собой достаточно стандартный набор инструментов для защиты компьютера от вирусов и вредоносных приложений. Одной из ключевых особенностей продукта является его эффективная работа при минимальном вмешательстве со стороны пользователя. 








После первоначального сканирования системы Avira Free Mac Security переходит в фоновый режим, где и пребывает большую часть времени, оставаясь совершенно незаметным для пользователя. Тем не менее, пребывая «в тени» приложение осуществляет тщательный мониторинг компьютера в режиме реального времени, а также оперативно обнаруживает и устраняет любые известные угрозы. Более того, благодаря использованию алгоритмов эвристического анализа и регулярному обновлению вирусных баз данных, продукт способен справиться даже с малоизученными и совершенно новыми опасными программами. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira Free Antivirus 2012 SP0 12.0.0.1125 — оптимизация потребления системных ресурсов,*

Обновление популярного бесплатного антивируса — быстрого, надежного, с минимальным потреблением системных ресурсов.







Первый пакет обновлений с непривычной нумерацией Service Pack 0 поднимает номер версии Avira Free Antivirus 2012 до 12.0.0.1125. Разработчики сообщают о множестве доработок, включая оптимизацию потребления системных ресурсов, улучшения в интерфейсе, повышенную степень защиты, ряд повышающих стабильность работы исправлений. Русская версия традиционно появляется с опозданием, в данный момент новейшая версия доступна только на английском.

Avira Free Antivirus — антивирус немецкого производства. Славится скоростью работы и скромным потреблением системных ресурсов, высокая степень защиты подтверждается регулярным получением наград в сравнительных тестированиях. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление антивируса вывело из строя миллионы ПК*

Компания Avira из Германии, известная своими недорогими, в том числе, бесплатными, антивирусными продуктами, вынуждена была выпустить внеочередной набор обновлений к ряду своих систем. Дело в том, что при распространении обновления к конечным пользователям попали компоненты, вызывающие ложные срабатывания антивирусного модуля. В частности, антивирус ошибочно блокировал работу многих важных Windows-приложений, включая Office и Works, а также приложения сторонних разработчиков.

Как уверяют представители Avira, проблема, которая возникала исключительно в 32-битных версиях коммерческих антивирусных продуктов Premium, Suite и Professional. Кроме того, для ее возникновения требовалось еще одно условие – включенная пользователям функция превентивной защиты ProActiv (по умолчанию она отключена и активируется только с явного разрешения пользователя). Точное количество пострадавших пользователей пока неизвестно, однако разработчики уже принесли свои извинения всем, кто мог столкнуться с неудобствами, передает soft.mail.ru.

Для исправления ситуации компания Avira начала действовать немедленно и выпустила так называемый Service Pack 0 для платформы Avira 2012. Насколько известно, пользователи популярной бесплатной версии антивируса не пострадали, поскольку в этом продукте полностью отсутствует функция ProActiv, которая и блокировала работу Windows-компонентов и приложений. Тем более печально, что именно те, кто официально приобрел продукты Avira, столкнулись с подобными неприятностями из-за лишнего рвения своей защитной системы.

Для тех пользователей, которые по каким-то причинам не могут автоматически загрузить и установить внеочередное обновление к продуктам Avira 2012, разработчики опубликовали на своем сайте подробную инструкцию по отключению функции ProActiv и установке обновлений вручную (www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/1257). Стоит заметить, что компания Avira — далеко не первая в списке производителей, разославших пользователям проблемные обновления. Аналогичные случаи происходили в 2010 году с компанией McAfee, в 2008 г. с компанией AVG и в 2007 г. с компанией Symantec.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira GmbH выпускает Avira Free Android Security*

Avira объявила об общедоступности Avira Free Android Security, с помощью который можно удаленно обнаружить, заблокировать или очистить смартфон на платформе Android в любой точке мира. 

Avira Free Android Security можно бесплатно загрузить с Google Apps Marketplace. Текущая версия совместима с версиями Android 2.2 (Froyo) и 2.3 (Gingerbread) и пока доступна версия для загрузки только на английском языке.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira Protection Cloud: новейший облачный антивирус от компании Avira*

Компания Avira из Германии запустила ознакомительную версию своего облачного антивирусного сервиса Avira Protection Cloud со статусом Technical Preview. Работа над этим сервисом ведется уже давно, но первое публичное представление состоялось только сейчас. Технология Avira Protection Cloud состоит из клиентской программы, которая подключается к серверам Avira, где, собственно, и находится антивирусный сканер. Сама клиентская программа не содержит никаких функций для обнаружения и уничтожения вирусов, если не имеет подключения к Интернету. Серверы, обслуживающие антивирусное сканирование, составляют второй, облачный элемент технологии.







При запуске сканирования программа готовит список элементов, чаще всего подверженных заражению. Сюда входят, например, запущенные процессы, а также сервисы и приложения в автозагрузке. Для каждого такого элемента рассчитывается хэш файла (уникальный числовой код), который потом передается в облачный сервис Avira Protection Cloud. Далее серверы Avira Protection Cloud сравнивают хэш-коды файлов со списком известных хэшей – это позволяет понять, чист файл или заражен. Если передан неизвестный хэш-код, файл полностью передается на серверы Avira Protection Cloud, где они подвергаются сканированию с помощью всех доступных инструментов. После того, как файлы пройдут сканирование в облаке, клиентский модуль отображает все результаты обработки.

На данный момент не существует прямого способа запретить выгрузку какого-либо файла в облачный сканер – эту недоработку планируется вскоре исправить, иначе клиентская программа может ошибочно отправить множество файлов, ошибочно распознанных как зараженные. Функция пропуска заведомо чистых файлов могла бы сильно снизить нагрузку на канал выхода в Интернет, но сейчас такая функция отсутствует. Кроме того, при нештатной остановке сканирования в ходе процесса и при нештатном разрыве подключения к Интернету в следующий раз программа начинает все действия сначала, так что все подозрительные файлы будут отправлены на сервер снова.

Стоит отметить, что новая система не предполагает полного и глубокого сканирования – поиск вирусов ведется только в наиболее вероятных дислокациях и только среди исполняемых файлов (включая динамические библиотеки DLL). Из поиска исключаются все пользовательские папки, которые, как показывает практика, ничуть не реже могут содержать вирусы и зараженные файлы. С другой стороны, среди облачных антивирусных продуктов для рядовых потребителей вообще трудно найти сколько-нибудь мощные решения. Урезанный в возможностях сканер дает урезанную защиту, так что в серьезных сценариях использования лучше все же полагаться на проверенные коммерческие продукты с локальной базой вирусных сигнатур и полноценный сканер. С другой стороны, облачный антивирус отлично подходит для первичной проверки и очистки систем перед более масштабными мерами

Насколько известно, компания Avira пока не назначила точный срок запуска своего сервиса Avira Protection Cloud в промышленную эксплуатацию. Также пока нет сведений о предложении платных и бесплатных подписок на сервис, зато известно, что эта технология станет частью ряда платных продуктов, как полезное дополнение.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Релиз пакета обновлений SP1 для Avira 12 (RU)*

Уважаемые пользователи, начиная с 14 августа, Service Pack 1 теперь доступен для всех продуктов русской версии Avira 12 на платформе Windows. Это обновление включает в себя, также, и Service Pack 0, который ранее был доступен для английской и немецкой локализаций.
Обновления доступны как и с сайта Avira, так и через автоматическое обновление.

Версии build'ов:

AV12 Personal ru-ru: Build_285
AV12 Premium ru-ru: Build_350
AV12 SecuritySuite ru-ru: Build_351

С перечнем изменений, вносимых Service Pack 1 и Service Pack 0 можна ознакомиться здесь: SP1 (на английском языке) и SP0 (на английском языке) 

Скачать обновленные продукты можно здесь

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы серии Avira 2013 – без ежедневных оповещений и с новыми функциями*

Компания Avira из Германии, известная многим пользователям по своему популярному бесплатному антивирусу с возможностью перехода на коммерческие решения, представила новую линейку своих продуктов на 2013 год. Новые решения Avira включают в себя такие актуальные функции, как блокирование слежки за пользователем со стороны браузеров и оперативная оценка репутации web-сайтов.







В линейку продуктов Avira 2013 входит три продукта: бесплатный антивирус Avira Free Antivirus 2013, расширенный платный антивирус Avira Antivirus Premium 2013 и комплексная защитная система Avira Internet Security 2013. Эти продукты можно считать знаком возвращения компании Avira в первенство за звание лучшей бесплатной системы безопасности для Windows. Точные данные о количестве пользователей Avira неизвестны, однако независимая компания Opswat подсчитала, что продуктами Avira пользуются около 12,1% всех пользователей Windows в мире – это рост на 2,8% по сравнению с первым кварталом текущего года.

В прошлогодних обновлениях антивирусные продукты Avira получили новый интерфейс, ускоренную процедуру установки и улучшенную защиту в целом. В новой серии продуктов компания Avira решила сфокусироваться не столько на внешнем виде, сколько на расширении функций безопасности. В частности, большое внимание уделено безопасности при работе в социальных сетях, блокированию слежки за пользователем и проверке потенциальной опасности web-сайтов «на лету». Кроме того, значительный прогресс достигнут в развитии так называемой «поддержки силами сообщества» (улучшение защиты на основе информации, поступающей от конечных пользователей). Давние приверженцы бесплатных продуктов Avira Free без сомнения обрадуются тому, что ежедневные напоминания о переходе на платную версию, наконец, уйдут в прошлое навсегда, но только в том случае, если вы установите панель инструментов Avira в свой браузер.

Упомянутая панель инструментов («тулбар») является важным элементом в новой версии продуктов Avira. Например, разработчики используют его для доступа ко многим функциям антивируса, нацеленным на безопасную работу в браузере. Технология блокирования рекламы и слежки за пользователем, реализованная в данной панели инструментов, лицензирована у компании Abine. Кроме того, через панель инструментов Avira доступен сервис проверки репутации web-сайтов – тоже лицензированный со стороны, только у компании CallingID. Наконец, в панели инструментов доступен сервис контроля безопасности в социальных сетях от компании SocialShield, которую компания Avira приобрела в начале этого года.

Новая функция Experts Market доступна исключительно через панель инструментов – это та самая «поддержка силами сообщества», где сторонники продуктов Avira могут продавать свой опыт другим пользователям и оценивать работу друг друга. По заверениям производителя, служба Experts Market предназначена для связи между техническими экспертами и обычными людьми, которым нужны решения их проблем. Добровольные пользователи-эксперты могут сами устанавливать цены на свои услуги, а компания Avira будет взимать комиссионные в размере 10%.

Изменились и другие компоненты продуктов Avira. Файл с описаниями вирусом и сам защитный модуль теперь обновляются каждые шесть часов, а не раз в сутки, как прежде. Платные версии продуктов Avira обновляются вообще каждые два часа. Появилось специальное Android-приложение с функциями отслеживания местоположения устройства и противодействия кражам. В дальнейшем компания Avira планирует реализовать в этом мобильном приложении и антивирусные функции – возможно, уже к концу текущего года.

Цены на новые продукты Avira остались очень привлекательными. Платный Avira Antivirus Premium 2013 стоит около $30 в год, а комплексное решение Avira Internet Security 2013 – порядка $60. Дополнительно предлагается новая версия Avira Internet Security 2013 Plus за $70, которая вдобавок к антивирусных функциям и защите от сетевых угроз обеспечивает оптимизацию системы для повышения производительности.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Avira USSD Exploit Blocker*

Компания Avira выпустила бесплатное приложение для Андроид-устройств, подверженых уязвимости с использованием USSD

http://techblog.avira.com/2012/10/01/avira-ussd-exploit-blocker/en/







Скачать

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Avira Free Antivirus 2013 v.13.0.0.2735 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК от вредонос*

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троянов и прочего вредоносного ПО. Программа проста в использовании, позволяет обнаруживать и удалять более ста пятидесяти тысяч вирусов, имеет резидентный модуль Virus Guard для автоматической защиты ПК, модуль автоматического обновления через Интернет и самые современные технологии для обнаружения даже неизвестных типов угроз. 






Скачивать Avira Free Antivirus 2013 v.13.0.0.2735 по следующему адресу (99,2 МБ, Freeware, Windows All). Ключ брать здесь.


----------



## Mila

*Avira Free Antivirus 2013 v.13.0.0.3185 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК от вредонос*

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты ПК от вирусов, червей, троянов и прочего вредоносного ПО. Программа проста в использовании, позволяет обнаруживать и удалять более ста пятидесяти тысяч вирусов, имеет резидентный модуль Virus Guard для автоматической защиты ПК, модуль автоматического обновления через Интернет и самые современные технологии для обнаружения даже неизвестных типов угроз.






Скачивать Avira Free Antivirus 2013 v.13.0.0.3185 по следующему адресу (104,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All). 

Ключ брать здесь.



источник


----------



## NOSS

AV-Comparatives Summary Report December 2016


----------

